# Replacing Double Paned Window



## ers5048 (Jan 29, 2007)

In my apartment up at college the inside pane of glass was broken,  It is your standard window with two slides to detach the top of the window from the track, and is attached via two pins at the bottom of the panel.  Is it possible to replace the pane withoput hiring a professional? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome ERS:
It is possible to replace the glass yourself but not the best way to go at it and you may not get good results (condensation between panes).
There is usually an aluminum spacer between the two, the glass has to be perfectly clean, warm the two pieces of glass, put a bead of silicone caulk on the aluminum and place the two warm pieces together. As the glass cools a vacum will occour between the two to keep it sealed.
Glenn


----------



## Oberon (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ERS,

As Glennjanie said, you don't want to try to replace the broken lite - but, you can replace the IG unit itself (the entire dual pane) - _IF _you can safely remove it from the sash.

Any glass shop can sell you a new IG (Insulating Glass) unit to replace the old one.

Just be sure to measure carefully so that the new one actually fits.

Good luck!


----------



## Daryl (Jan 30, 2007)

If the whole sash can be removed ,(the part of the window that you can tilt out) alot of window shop scan replace the pane for your as a walk in service. Here where I live I've done several of them this way, Take window section frame an all in by 10am and have it ready for pickup by 4pm. Cost of 60.00 for standard size window.


----------

